# Has Anyone Been on a Knitting Retreat?



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


----------



## athenamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been to a quilting conference, but not a knitting retreat. It sounds awesome! I'd love to go to one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No, but I went on a so-called knitting cruise. The proportion of knitters to non-knitters was overwhelming. We did very little by way of knitter-to-knitter meetings outside of the classes, and the classes were intense. No time for leisurely exchanging knitting tales or tips. I was underwhelmed and won't sign up for another.

The knitting retreats _sound_ great, but I doubt I'll ever go to one.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it would be great especially if we all came with a new project that we needed help with. There would be someone there for us all.
Of course Canberra is a long way from Alabama
Canberra International Airport is 14900 kilometres (9280 miles) from Alabama.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh that's closer
Canberra is 14000 kilometres (8720 miles) from Dallas, Texas.
:lol:



Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## idafleming (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello ladies- yes I have been on a knitting retreat with 10 other ladies in our knitting group. We rent a cottage for the weekend, take turns make meals, do a challenge through out the year to bring to the retreat. This year will be the 4th year for the retreat and we all look forward to this weekend. I would highly recommend this outing. 

Ida


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

No, not I; I've heard of them, though and heard of knitting cruises, too; Am tempted!

I would go on a retreat; Yes.

Fun post, too!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~
n


Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh that's closer
> Canberra is 14000 kilometres (8720 miles) from Dallas, Texas.
> :lol:
> I love your sense of humor, sweetsue, I couldn't help laughing.
> ...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I think a retreat sounds fabulous! It would be especially great to have people there of various skill levels, so the more experienced could help with us newbies. I can't imagine a better time than relaxing, talking with other people who share your passion, and knitting, knitting, knitting!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

Would love to do one, but alas, we are in a depress/recession/chopped liver. Also, husband is high needs. So unless this happens in SE KS, I send regrets.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I think it would be great especially if we all came with a new project that we needed help with. There would be someone there for us all.
> Of course Canberra is a long way from Alabama
> Canberra International Airport is 14900 kilometres (9280 miles) from Alabama.


Hi Sweetsue, I'm from down Sth coast NSW and we have a spinning group (I know there are some in Canberra) where we knit/crochet/spin. Have gained so much knowledge and many mates. Unfortunately , due to commitments & health, none of us could get away for a w-end.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Would love to do one, but alas, we are in a depress/recession/chopped liver. Also, husband is high needs. So unless this happens in SE KS, I send regrets.


Sorry to hear that things are bad there - don't worry, keep online and we'll all cheer you up . Just keep on knittin/crocheting and let your mind wonder.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear. 
Canberra International Airport is 14500 kilometres (8980 miles) from Kansas City International Airport.
;-)



pandphomemades said:


> Would love to do one, but alas, we are in a depress/recession/chopped liver. Also, husband is high needs. So unless this happens in SE KS, I send regrets.


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

Ty whackydo.

A few days ago I posted re my embarrassment at using cheap yarn at the local knitting circle. KP was quite supportive, and at the next mtg, one of the fanciest members was using RED HEART ( i have a lot in stash ). I felt quite at home.


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Oh dear.
> Canberra International Airport is 14500 kilometres (8980 miles) from Kansas City International Airport.
> ;-)
> 
> ...


Maybe you could hide in a crate of wool and stowaway for the trip lol


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


Yeah...we've been dreaming about it! I'm in a group of Sewing Sisters, there's 6 of us, and we go on a sewing retreat at least once a year. We all have different interests so we all work on something different but we always have a blast. Some retreats we work furiously to finish a project. On others we barely get anything done because we're too busy visiting or helping someone else get something finished. But the bottom line every time is we unwind, have a totally care free few days and spend some quality time with friends. It's worth every penny!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Could have everybody bring the same ply wool and knit afghans for charity. That way the more experienced knitters could knit cable and lace squares or the like while the newbies could knit moss stitch and garter stitch squares. Others could knit motifs in their squares. Wouldn't that be just great. And join them by crochet or i-cord method unless someone really liked to sew. :lol:


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

sweetsue, what a lovely dream


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Ty whackydo.
> 
> A few days ago I posted re my embarrassment at using cheap yarn at the local knitting circle. KP was quite supportive, and at the next mtg, one of the fanciest members was using RED HEART ( i have a lot in stash ). I felt quite at home.


I don't mind what wool I use - I've got all brands - its the colours that grab me. Sometimes have difficulty in adjusting the sizing...yeah I know make a swatch but I'm too impatient and then I have to unpick! Serves me right.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

All my toys are knitted in acrylic. I buy it from the $ store. It costs $2 for 100g or 6 for $10. I never make a swatch - don't need to for toys. What difference does it make if it is 7 inches or 8 inches. The kids will still love them. if the toy is too big the next one I make, I use smaller needles.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I saw an ad for a knitting cruise that sounds heavenly....if only. Maybe in a different chapter of life. I'll use my imagination for now


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


That sounds lovely. All I need is the courage to get on a plane and fly across the Pond!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't been to one but I certainly would love too! I've always thought how nice it would be to have one at my house. It's an old farmhouse and we have sheep, goats and ducks right outside! I have a friend who loves to come here and knit while watching the sheep and goats graze.


----------



## zeda (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like a ton of fun. I have a friend who would love it too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

That would be heaven Pocahontas...
Mainly because I feel only those with our knitting/ crocheting/ fiber passion don't get us or understand...They only pretend to lol



Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

Ahhhh love retreats. Have gone on a four day one and loved it. I have had my knitting buddies at my home for the weekend, good stuff. Even have had day ones. Good for the soul.

I am signed up for a knitting cruise next summer. We are going across "the pond" to Iceland. There will be eight days of travel to Europe and we will have lessons. I took a three day weekend knitting class from the teacher and that was the motivation for me to sign by myself. She is a hoot, and many of the ladies from the class are going.

In my humble opinion, it is not spot, it is about the companionship and just having fun,


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Ty whackydo.
> 
> A few days ago I posted re my embarrassment at using cheap yarn at the local knitting circle. KP was quite supportive, and at the next mtg, one of the fanciest members was using RED HEART ( i have a lot in stash ). I felt quite at home.


That is most unfortunate. All of us come to knitting from different places in our lives. While we would all love to get the yummy special yarns to knit with, we don't all have the finances to do this. I believe you knit with what you can afford and don't ever make someone feel bad because of the yarn they use. This is not high school, this is life and we all bring to it what we can. I'll bet they don't have any more fun than those that have to buy a cheaper yarn. Hugs! 

As to a "retreat" - I think it would be just the most fun! It would sort of be like KP except in person.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Our group went to a B&B this winter for a weekend. I wasn't able to sleep over, but joined them during the day. Another "get away weekend" is planned for this year. I hope I will be able to enjoy the entire experience this year. Everyone remains to rave about it.
shula


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

A weekend retreat sounds so fabulous Sweetsue Canberra is in the middle maybe something could be organised if not for the international knitters maybe the Aussie knitters I would love to attend something like this where we are all like minded


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a retreat at School House Press given by Meg Swanson and her team, it's in the middle of Wiscousin and there is a beginner one and ones for more advanced knitters. They last 4-5 days each, you apply in Febuary and there is a drawing to see who gets the spots. I shouldn't put all this info out there because I SO want to go to one and I'm creating all sorts of others who will apply. I'm like you, I'd love to go where it's knitters, no hubbies or kids and you get to sit and knit, compare stuff, learn things, and be with others who want to do the same thing you are doing. There web site is schoolhousepress.com and I've bought alot of their patterns and DVD's and have actually had things other than long straight things turn out. If we couldn't go there maybe we should organize another one? Any interest out there?


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry, I am in Maine, USA
steva


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

If you do this again I'd love to go! There is so much I'l like to knit and so little I can actually do!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


I have never been on a knitting retreat but I have been to a spinning retreat. This was such fun!! It was a five day retreat and held in Ashburton at Ashford House, home of the world famous Ashford Spinning Wheels.
They had wonderful tutors, and great farm Home Stays where all meals and transport were supplied. We met super ladies from NZ and Australia and all had the best time ever.
We all went home having made wonderful new friends and great new skills.
I am sure a Knitting Retreat would be equally enjoyable. You could get tutors in as well. It is always so good to learn something new.


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

idafleming said:


> Hello ladies- yes I have been on a knitting retreat with 10 other ladies in our knitting group. We rent a cottage for the weekend, take turns make meals, do a challenge through out the year to bring to the retreat. This year will be the 4th year for the retreat and we all look forward to this weekend. I would highly recommend this outing.
> 
> Ida


That sounds just the ticket! Not possible from NZ though!


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


I lived in Flower Mound and Euless before moving to FL. My employer hosted a retreat at a beautiful B&B in Granbury on the river. I often dream of going back there for a weekend of knitting with friends. Just a suggestion. Can't remember the name of the B&B but it is well-known.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

If anyone from Maine is planning a knitting retreat, I would so enjoy attending.
shula


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I've always wanted to go to NZ! Maybe you should have it and we'll all come down there! lynknits


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Ahhhh love retreats. Have gone on a four day one and loved it. I have had my knitting buddies at my home for the weekend, good stuff. Even have had day ones. Good for the soul.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a great break away. Have a wonderful time wont you.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Ty whackydo.
> 
> A few days ago I posted re my embarrassment at using cheap yarn at the local knitting circle. KP was quite supportive, and at the next mtg, one of the fanciest members was using RED HEART ( i have a lot in stash ). I felt quite at home.


I remember the looks and comments I got when I came to a get-together of knitters wearing a cotton sweater I had proudly knit and finally finished (finishing projects is an issue for me). One woman piped up, "Did you knit that with kitchen cotton (sugar and cream)?" The disdain in her voice was so blatant, but I still love that sweater... now I wear it for gardening.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

lynknits said:


> There is a retreat at School House Press given by Meg Swanson and her team, it's in the middle of Wiscousin and there is a beginner one and ones for more advanced knitters. They last 4-5 days each, you apply in Febuary and there is a drawing to see who gets the spots. I shouldn't put all this info out there because I SO want to go to one and I'm creating all sorts of others who will apply. I'm like you, I'd love to go where it's knitters, no hubbies or kids and you get to sit and knit, compare stuff, learn things, and be with others who want to do the same thing you are doing. There web site is schoolhousepress.com and I've bought alot of their patterns and DVD's and have actually had things other than long straight things turn out. If we couldn't go there maybe we should organize another one? Any interest out there?


I just bought some patterns from them. I did not know that they had a retreat. That sounds like fun and doable for me living next door in MN. I will have to check into that. Thanks


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I haven't been to one but I certainly would love too! I've always thought how nice it would be to have one at my house. It's an old farmhouse and we have sheep, goats and ducks right outside! I have a friend who loves to come here and knit while watching the sheep and goats graze.


That sounds heavenly! But where are you?


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I would never let some (bad words here) make me take less pride in whatever I've made. I used to make all my clothes, my Dad supported 6 people on one paycheck, I made all my school clothes and most of my sisters. And my friends and their mothers clothes. My knitting is still in the hoot stage but I proudly wear my weird hats and felted bags and feel sorry for the people who want to look like everyone else on the street. You go girl and wear that top proudly! lynknits


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

shula said:


> If anyone from Maine is planning a knitting retreat, I would so enjoy attending.
> shula


I love Maine, count me in! I know a beautiful B&B in northern Maine. Anyone interested?


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Sign me up Nana, I'll drive anywhere and have! Serious, I'd love to come. Lynknits


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I think a retreat is a great idea. I know we talked about one in NY for next spring.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I'm going on a knitting retreat this coming weekend. I'm soo looking forward to going. The retreat center doesn't have a stove so we will be doing our cooking over a camp fire. I think this is going to be a lot of fun and can't wait to go enjoy myself. This retreat is in Ohio and co-insides with the "Wool Gathering" in Yellow Springs. Wool Gathering is a great Fiber Festival taken place at Young's Dairy. Awsome!! I love going to the fiber fest. every year, so this retreat is going to be great.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Count me in... I would love it. Been thorough some health scares this week... well, I'll find out today if it's a scare or not but the point is, I'm going to make the time and funds available for the things I want to do!!! Please get the info out about the Wisconsin retreat or if the knitter who lives on the farm wants to start one I'm there. If you book your flight on a Tues or Wed you always get the best price plus the further ahead you book it the better the price usually.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Check at schoolhousepress.com for the Wisconsin retreat. I have the same thing, made it through the health thing now I'm going to start on my bucket list. lynknits


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Let me know where and when, love to go. lynknits


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

That sounds so nice


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


That would be such great fun. When do we go?


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I can throw my skivies and lots of knitting in a bag and I'm ready! I think a lot of us would be up for a retreat. Lynknits


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

In Virginia, a lot of the LYS do or sponsor retreats but I've never been on one. They try to keep them local (Gettysburg, PA, Harpers' Ferry, WV) and they're usually at a B and B over the weekend so they're affordable. And, yet, I can truly say I've never been on an official knitting retreat. I went on a church Women's Retreat with my BFF. She's a knitter and crocheter also. We hijacked the retreat, taught everyone to knit and during our silent meditation, that's what we all did. Everyone came out with a finished item. We supplied the yarn and the needles. A good time was had by all.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

The retreats I've seen posted on line were, let's just say, cost prohibitive! But they were at luxury hotels with big-name teachers, and not enough free time. And the costs of classes and supplies were not included in the price! Anyway, way above my pay grade! 
I'd love a knitting retreat in a cabin in the forest (of course it would be sunny and warm - with NO BUGS!). I can picture everyone sitting in Adirondack chairs, with our feet up, knitting, chatting, showing and helping each other. Add a nice glass of iced tea, and I'm there!
Or a winter retreat, by a nice roaring fireplace, with hot chocolate.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Either of your ideas sounds great. I can't afford the big pricy retreats but I could do the cabin in the woods, snow or no snow. lynknits


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I think a retreat would be awesome... count me in


----------



## chancy (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I have !! My sister and I go camping for 5 days all we do is knit. This year she learned how to knit on dpns and in the round. We also tried a new pattern together. This is funny beacuse we were thinking about how many would like to come with us next year. We are in Wisconsin. We go to a beautiful park
Guys think about this!! We go in Aug or we could anytime.


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

Shara
Kristin Nicholas has retreats at her farm in western Mass. Her Blog is Getting Stitched on The Farm. She keeps the groups small but they sound great and, it's close to home for you.

judy in Fla. (not close to Mass)


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Count me in... I would love it. Been thorough some health scares this week... well, I'll find out today if it's a scare or not but the point is, I'm going to make the time and funds available for the things I want to do!!! Please get the info out about the Wisconsin retreat or if the knitter who lives on the farm wants to start one I'm there. If you book your flight on a Tues or Wed you always get the best price plus the further ahead you book it the better the price usually.


God bless you.


----------



## chancy (Jul 11, 2011)

I live in Marshfield WI. and the more we can get the better . Would be just nice to sit around a fire , knit , chat with knitting friends. And this way we could all learn new things from each other. Heres my email [email protected]


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in Indiana and I've driven coast to coast so I can get there! I would love to go with you two, I'm glad someone is willing to jump in to do the organizing. There is nothing here,Kokomo, Ind. to creat a draw. I would definitely be interested, I'm afraid I won't get in the School House retreat and I finally have made some things other than long and straight and I'm up for some new things. lynknits


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I just went on a one day retreat this summer. Even just the one day was nice. We got there at 8am sharp and have coffee and pastry. We had a lesson planned. We had show and tell and we learned a lot of new things. From the teacher/shop owner and we were in a very nice retreat center. We knitted until 5pm and then all went home.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

lynknits email is [email protected] for knitting retreat info.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


Oh yeah! Of course, almost every day is a knitting retreat for me as I settle into my knitting chair, all my unfinished knitting projects scattered about me on the floor. It is my nest and in a half hour I will put down my needles and do some housework or cooking or something else that should be done.

BUT WAIT!! (That's how they say it on TV whe there's an even better deal for you)......maybe I should start on one of those 2 new knitting projects I'm anxious to get to.

Did someone mention a knitting retreat? I don't have time!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I am in CT. I would love a weekend get away.
Of course we need to keep the cost down. SS only goes so far. 
Just sounds like so much fun to be among others that "understand".

Linda



shula said:


> If anyone from Maine is planning a knitting retreat, I would so enjoy attending.
> shula


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


I am in Allen which is near Dallas. I would LOVE to go on a knitting weekend. I have been to scrapbook weekends and several of us have brought our knitting to work on when we got tired of scrapping. It was fun to talk about our projects and share our experiences. It would be fun to go and have everyone bring a pattern to share or to all be working on the same item, knit along style. If you decide to plan something, please consider inviting me. I know of a cute little place about an hour away that can sleep 6, is just over $100 per person for Friday afternoon to Sunday afternoon and all meals are provided. If interested, pm me.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

It sounds like there should be several. East coast, middle of the country, south, west or go to all of them. Lynknits


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I do the same thing, no make-up, slippers and knitting. oh and the remote. I love being retired. lynknits


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

It is sooooo something I want to do -but I live in the UK and have a very dependant hubby, two cats and two chooks who might not survive the weekend LOL!!!! But I can dream !!!!


Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I haven't been to one but I certainly would love too! I've always thought how nice it would be to have one at my house. It's an old farmhouse and we have sheep, goats and ducks right outside! I have a friend who loves to come here and knit while watching the sheep and goats graze.


do you spin? what kind of sheep do you have? been thinking about getting some CVM sheep!


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm signed up to go to a Knit & Yoga retreat in Vermont for 4 days in November - I've never been on a retreat so it's all knew to me - I'll keep you all posted on how it goes - I'm looking forward to it - it's at a nice Vermont Inn - I'm going with 3 friends so it should be fun

Carol R


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

jltrask said:


> The retreats I've seen posted on line were, let's just say, cost prohibitive! But they were at luxury hotels with big-name teachers, and not enough free time. And the costs of classes and supplies were not included in the price! Anyway, way above my pay grade!
> I'd love a knitting retreat in a cabin in the forest (of course it would be sunny and warm - with NO BUGS!). I can picture everyone sitting in Adirondack chairs, with our feet up, knitting, chatting, showing and helping each other. Add a nice glass of iced tea, and I'm there!
> Or a winter retreat, by a nice roaring fireplace, with hot chocolate.


two thumbs up to your idea, I'm there!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

idafleming said:


> Hello ladies- yes I have been on a knitting retreat with 10 other ladies in our knitting group. We rent a cottage for the weekend, take turns make meals, do a challenge through out the year to bring to the retreat. This year will be the 4th year for the retreat and we all look forward to this weekend. I would highly recommend this outing.
> 
> Ida


That sounds wonderful Ida!! I live in the NC Mountains and we would have numerous places to choose from.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Jaki, what is a chook? If you'll put me up and come and knit with you! I'm also a pretty good cook. I haven't spun in years but I loved it then. lynknits


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

We do two a year (spring and fall) but we started as scrapbookers only and it is now a combination of scrapbookers, knitters and quilters. We go to a great mountain retreat in Bailey, Colorado that is set up for 12 people to sleep, they feed us 3 meals a day and you can you have your own work space (with electicity and internet connection). It is awesome and the couple that runs the place are wonderful. I would highly recommend it. A great getaway and you can do any hobby you like, including reading or hiking. We are getting ready for our November retreat as we speak. I would normally only scrabook but will bring my knitting too.


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

The Finger Lakes Fiber Arts Festival is this weekend in Hemlock, NY. I'm going on Sunday and can't wait!! Here is the link:
http://www.gvhg.org/fest.html


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Jealous! sounds like a great time. lynknits


----------



## Bumpy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd really be interested in this.


----------



## jackienash (May 17, 2011)

Our knitting group goes on a beach weekend every year. We are going next weekend and I can't wait. We usually have about 10 or 12 ladies and we go to different yarn shops in the area and then we knit, eat and chat. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

we could do it my the state. or the city. I wonder how many from WV there are? I would love to do it. I live in the Huntington WV area and Ohio and Ky are right across the bridges. Gail


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

jltrask said:


> The retreats I've seen posted on line were, let's just say, cost prohibitive! But they were at luxury hotels with big-name teachers, and not enough free time. And the costs of classes and supplies were not included in the price! Anyway, way above my pay grade!
> I'd love a knitting retreat in a cabin in the forest (of course it would be sunny and warm - with NO BUGS!). I can picture everyone sitting in Adirondack chairs, with our feet up, knitting, chatting, showing and helping each other. Add a nice glass of iced tea, and I'm there!
> Or a winter retreat, by a nice roaring fireplace, with hot chocolate.


Yes, yes, yes!!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've seen some ad about knittig reteats in Northern California but have never been to one. As I recall they have cottages and a central meeting room with classes and time spent with otehr knitters. I'll check it out.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

nana r said:


> I'm signed up to go to a Knit & Yoga retreat in Vermont for 4 days in November - I've never been on a retreat so it's all knew to me - I'll keep you all posted on how it goes - I'm looking forward to it - it's at a nice Vermont Inn - I'm going with 3 friends so it should be fun
> 
> Carol R


That sounds like great fun, the perfect combination. Where are you going? Do they have other weekends scheduled? Is your retreat full?


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> pandphomemades said:
> 
> 
> > Ty whackydo.
> ...


Good for you! Don't let one person get you down. Wear it out. Don't hide your talent. My step-daughter-in-law crochets everything that she makes with sugar n cream. Whenever someone at her church has a baby, she makes them a car seat blanket. She is alergic to everything but cotton. So wear your sweater with pride!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

You are so very welcome to come to England and knit with me and any friends who you can put up with!!!! Chooks are chickens - just call "chook, chook, chook" and stand back as chickens emerge from hiding and expect you to feed them treats! Mine do anyway!!! Their treats are just a few currants held in my hand and offered - they are soo greedy!!! Cooking - yum! We can play together! Love cooking and hubby is not very adventurous so having a playmate sounds divine!!! Never spun but would love to - if ever I pluck up the courage to purchase a spinning wheel, I will scream for you to fly over the pond and come teach me xxx


lynknits said:


> Jaki, what is a chook? If you'll put me up and come and knit with you! I'm also a pretty good cook. I haven't spun in years but I loved it then. lynknits


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

shula said:


> Our group went to a B&B this winter for a weekend. I wasn't able to sleep over, but joined them during the day. Another "get away weekend" is planned for this year. I hope I will be able to enjoy the entire experience this year. Everyone remains to rave about it.
> shula


Where is group from? I know of a B&B in Wabeno, WI that caters to crafters. I LOVE to go a knitting retreat, never been on one.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, there's one sponsored by my LYS and is held in Columbiana Ohio at Das Dutchaus Hotel. Really nice and a great group. Wonderful way to spend a weekend.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Ida--that sounds like fun----where do you live? Anywhere PA?


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


One of our two lys does a knitting retreat in February. I've never been, but it sure sounds neat!!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

when I did strictly counted cross stitch, I had the info for a weekend retreat near here. I would have loved to go and be with other like-minded people, but it was just too much money. I have not heard of any knitting retreats around central Alberta.


----------



## clarrysage (Jun 9, 2011)

Where in Vermont---I have a BF who lives there in Danville, VT it's
about 60 mi from the Canadian border. I never get to see her
and I miss her.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I'd love to have a retreat in the Maryland/Va/PA area !!!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

That sounds great! Knitting as much as you'd like with no interruptions! Where do we sign up? Love the idea!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never been on a knitting retreat, but would love to do that. I am in NW Louisiana. Where in Alabama are you?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, but I went on a so-called knitting cruise. The proportion of knitters to non-knitters was overwhelming. We did very little by way of knitter-to-knitter meetings outside of the classes, and the classes were intense. No time for leisurely exchanging knitting tales or tips. I was underwhelmed and won't sign up for another.
> 
> The knitting retreats _sound_ great, but I doubt I'll ever go to one.


As a quilter, I have been on a retreat, and I even organized one. But I am seeing quilting cruises advertised so often and I wonder -- what's the point? If I go on a cruise I want to enjoy the cruise experience and activities. So, Jessica-Jean, I am glad to be affirmed in my belief that craft cruises are to be avoided.

I've never been on a knitting retreat per se, but twice a year we go to Door County WI with another couple for 3-4 days; the guys golf and do jig-saw puzzles, my friend and I shop and knit. A mini-retreat for us all.  I'm not sure I could handle more than that -- talking and knitting are not my long suit. For that matter, talking and doing ANYTHING don't mix very well for me.
:roll:


----------



## firebug1954 (Sep 15, 2011)

With the economy being what it is I for one can not afford a cruise or to travel far away from home.....that said I see no reason why it has to be that expensive. If we organized by states and for the larger ones counties even. Living in Florida now (origionally from upstate N.Y.) I have gone to a couple of the "conventions" for sewing in Orlando and found them to be overcrowded, underwelming and extemely expensive. What I am thinking is to go back to the "sewing circle" type of thing where you meet at peoples houses and perhaps have a pot luck type of thing and if someone in the group lives to far to drive alot of us have spare bedrooms....just a thought but maybe worth persuing. I would gladly help in the organization. Taking it a step further maybe every several years we could havea meeting of regional clubs. What does everyone think?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, the Victoria Knitters Guild, B. C. have had several. I only managed to get to one but it was lovely. It was at a resort with all our meals supplied, lovely rooms, and the use of a lounge for ourselves. Some were knitting in the lounge at 7:00 a.m. every morning! At that one we did not have any instructors, just did our own thing, visited yarn shops, etc. Very relaxing and very social. These were all on Vancouver Island or on a smaller, nearby Island. I certainly hope to get to another in the future.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

clarrysage said:


> Where in Vermont---I have a BF who lives there in Danville, VT it's
> about 60 mi from the Canadian border. I never get to see her
> and I miss her.


My brother used to live in Danville, Vt


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Firebug, I think that is the most excellent idea! It's easy to get swept away in big ideas but when I was growing up in central Indiana they still had quilting circles and church groups that sewed or quilted or something. I got to go and play in the babies room if I was REALLY quiet, okay, silent! I grew up to be a sewing teacher and wanted to go to the sewing/knitting afternoons but by then they were gone. I like your idea!


----------



## catchaser (Sep 9, 2011)

There is a forum on here Florida Knitters. We've been gathering names and locations in FL. The same topic there. I love the idea of the sewing circle concept and found a few people in my neighborhood (almost). Check out the Florida Knitters and maybe a few in your neighborhood would get together.



firebug1954 said:


> With the economy being what it is I for one can not afford a cruise or to travel far away from home.....that said I see no reason why it has to be that expensive. If we organized by states and for the larger ones counties even. Living in Florida now (origionally from upstate N.Y.) I have gone to a couple of the "conventions" for sewing in Orlando and found them to be overcrowded, underwelming and extemely expensive. What I am thinking is to go back to the "sewing circle" type of thing where you meet at peoples houses and perhaps have a pot luck type of thing and if someone in the group lives to far to drive alot of us have spare bedrooms....just a thought but maybe worth persuing. I would gladly help in the organization. Taking it a step further maybe every several years we could havea meeting of regional clubs. What does everyone think?


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds wonderful. Always fun being with other knitters/crocheters!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

That sounds so great.... I don't drive but would love to attend!!Keep me posted on any plans in the tri states.



LEE1313 said:


> Well I am in CT. I would love a weekend get away.
> Of course we need to keep the cost down. SS only goes so far.
> Just sounds like so much fun to be among others that "understand".
> 
> ...


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I go to the LYS on Tues and there is still a ton for me to learn but I go for the getting together, chatting, free shink advice and so on. I think getting knitting groups in homes would be great. I live in Kokomo, IN and I'm sure I could get one of the local experts to come or we could exchange and help each other. A light, crockpot kind of lunch or supper and that would be a day to look forward to. lynknits


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Two of the things I love most!! Can you tell me more about it??
Send me a PM if you want. Thanks



nana r said:


> I'm signed up to go to a Knit & Yoga retreat in Vermont for 4 days in November - I've never been on a retreat so it's all knew to me - I'll keep you all posted on how it goes - I'm looking forward to it - it's at a nice Vermont Inn - I'm going with 3 friends so it should be fun
> 
> Carol R


----------



## westmount 80 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you like Florida, I live in The Villages in Lady Lake which is near Ocala and 80 milles from Orlando.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Dreamwraver I would love to join in on a retreat. There is not a lot for Texas knitters. The shops in my area are dropping like flies. We have lost 3 in as many years


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

This sounds similar to a scrapbooking weekend. I go to one twice a year from Friday--Sunday. The place that we go to feeds us brunch and supper, we also have snacks to grab and all we do is scrapbook. For a knitting retreat it could be the same type of thing. Sounds like fun. If you got tired of knitting you could take a walk or read alittle.


----------



## Seeahnah (Jul 29, 2011)

I hold a knitting circle in my office once a week. All the ladies that attend (all levels of experience) talk about it as their little retreat for the week. It would be wonderful though to do a "real" getaway, knitting retreat. What a fabulous idea and to make it yearly! You ladies are so inspiring!!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm with you... Sound fabulous and this is the website that can make that happen.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

A weekend just knitting, talking and eating sounds wonderful. Three of my cousins and occassionally do a knitting day, have lunch, laugh and cry about our childhood and our now deceased parents. Sometimes we get to laughing so much we cry!!! It is always fun but I think a weekend sounds better.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

If only I could fly across the pond, this sounds like a great idea. There is certainly nothing like this in my part of the UK.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So funny that you bring this up. I have been thinking about trying to get a group together from KP but TX is so big. DeeKnits is in the Houston area and we have been talking for a couple of days about maybe doing a retreat long week-end somewhere in a central location. There are a lot of retreat "houses" for quilters that would be just as nice for knitters and I have been to some stitching classes where a hotel would give a price break on a bank of rooms and provide a general meeting room. Food for thought. I think it would be a blast.


Totaly. But I live in Canada. A little far I think.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Could have everybody bring the same ply wool and knit afghans for charity. That way the more experienced knitters could knit cable and lace squares or the like while the newbies could knit moss stitch and garter stitch squares. Others could knit motifs in their squares. Wouldn't that be just great. And join them by crochet or i-cord method unless someone really liked to sew. :lol:


Love this idea!!!


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

No I haven't but do you think it would catch on. I have a small hotel and any new idea's to get more people to come would be great


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to one the end of October. It on a Island in Washington State and Cat Bordhi is teaching it. So picture this, ferry ride to Island, cabin by the lake, hot tub, catered meals, and four days of woman knitting and apparently at least one young man. My friend and I are sharing a two bedroom two bath cabin with fireplace on the lake. I'll let everyone know how it goes. This is my first knitting retreat and I've only been knitting for two years. We are going to do forensic knitting. I hope I'm not in over my head. We will be with Cat in the morning and the evenings after dinner. So we can travel around the island in the afternoons. I'm so excited and scared.
It is very expensive, at least to me but I did say Cat Bordhi didn't I?


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

I attend a knitting retreat every August at camp Tyler in Tyler Tx, the knitting weekend is $55,00and the spinners weekend is $150.00, The price includes all your food and a bunk in the cabin if you want to staythere for the weekend, Its put on by a group of fiber people in that area. they also have a spinners retreat in March every year. Its Wildflower fiber and they have a web site.
I go to woolewe in Plano Tx for yarn or spin my own.

Carol


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have done this several times over the years. In fact, for those
interested in taking a master knitting class. If you contact Schoolhouse Press you can sign up to place your name for a 
place at a knitting camp. Its directed by Elizabeth Zimmerman's
daughter. Its held in Wi. I don't know the currant cost. They
draw names for placement since attendance is limited. Its a
fun week.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I have not done a knitting retreat but I do 2-3 quilting retreats per year and LOVE them! I always return home tired and inspired. I would think a knitting retreat would be just as much fun. Debi


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

We used to go to Mahjj Jong camp once a year and I loved it. We laughed, talked, ate, explored nearby towns and still played mahj. It was great.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

I go to a knitting retreat annually, It's wonderful!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well here is one great idea. A knitters weekend, simple food, local trip to yarn shop, and comfy chairs to sit and chat and nibble and knit.
Cost would be the major issue I think.
But oh I would so love to plan on something like this. Save my penny's and meet fellow knitters.
Maybe advertise HERE on KP and see what kind of response you get..
Linda



llwyndu said:


> No I haven't but do you think it would catch on. I have a small hotel and any new idea's to get more people to come would be great


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful idea!! I certainly do remember sleepovers.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> I think a retreat would be awesome... count me in


Love to do this!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


I think this would be such a cool thing to do. I hope this weekend retreat would also offer classes.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I am thinking of running one in the uk Wales Barmouth. Would anybody be interested?


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


I have not but would love to, sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I am thinking of running one in the uk Wales Barmouth. Would anybody be interested?


Yes. Visited Barmouth year's ago. My cousin, Pengwin, who lives in Malvern might be interested as well. When are you planning this?
PurpleV


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

my knitting group goes away for a weekend once a year. we get a knitter to teache us from a yarn store , we pick what we want to learn , the place we go to feeds us, so we do not have to cook, we have a great time and it is only about 100.00 for the weekend .


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> I haven't been to one but I certainly would love too! I've always thought how nice it would be to have one at my house. It's an old farmhouse and we have sheep, goats and ducks right outside! I have a friend who loves to come here and knit while watching the sheep and goats graze.


Sign me up! Sounds like heaven to an old Iowa girl!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> I'm going to one the end of October. It on a Island in Washington State and Cat Bordhi is teaching it. So picture this, ferry ride to Island, cabin by the lake, hot tub, catered meals, and four days of woman knitting and apparently at least one young man. My friend and I are sharing a two bedroom two bath cabin with fireplace on the lake. I'll let everyone know how it goes. This is my first knitting retreat and I've only been knitting for two years. We are going to do forensic knitting. I hope I'm not in over my head. We will be with Cat in the morning and the evenings after dinner. So we can travel around the island in the afternoons. I'm so excited and scared.
> It is very expensive, at least to me but I did say Cat Bordhi didn't I?


Oh WOW! I'd judt love that.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Ahhhh love retreats. Have gone on a four day one and loved it. I have had my knitting buddies at my home for the weekend, good stuff. Even have had day ones. Good for the soul.
> 
> ...


I have this "thing" about visiting Iceland and going on a knitting trip. Might I ask where you found out about this trip? Is there a website or something? Must feed my fantasy... or maybe get serious about going even! Thanks for any guidance you can provide.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I was thinking of organising one on a weekend in Oct and Nov in my hotel (llwyndu-farmhouse.co.uk) I crochet so we could mix it with knitting. We could do bed, breakfast, sandwich and dinner.My husband is the chef so that is lucky. It all depends how many people are interested, the more the merrier. Let me know what you think.


----------



## lnoel (Apr 2, 2011)

yes, I have gone several times and it is great! I live in LaGrange, KY and our local knit shop organizes them. We are luckly to have a retreat in the County - 2 converted houses originally set up for quilters. So plenty of bedrooms, bathroom and work space with full kitchens. too. We usually have 2 a year. One Spring or early summer and one fall. The fall one is usually late November, a good time to finish Holiday gifts. We start Friday night and run thru Saturday afternoon or Sunday mid-afternoon. The knit shop usually has some simple project. For instance, one year we dyed wool and felted it wround an ivory soap bar. We made felted acorn necklaces. Using the cap of an acorn and felted the nut. We learned how to cut continuous fabric strips for purses, sweaters, vests. etc. One nex one in the last weekend in Nov. Of course everyone brings food. We pitch in luch, oardered pissa for dinner. Had a individual omelets cooked in zip bags for breakfast. Of course we have too much food.
We even started our own retreat cookbook.


----------



## wadnilmom (May 21, 2011)

My church group had a 'womens retreat' last weekend like this and it was WONDERFUL--no kids, no overgrown children (read men), no chores, etc. (except for those on the organizing committee).


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

I have gone to a cross-stitching retreat for the last 17 years! The past couple I have been knitting! with some stitching!We have anywhere from 30 to 50 women and started out just as stitchers, going from Friday aft to Sunday AFt! That didn't seem to be long enough and we started on Thursday aft!About 8 years ago quilters and scrapbookers started to come and now we go from Wednesday afternoons to sunday aft. Have met some fabulous people that I look forward to seeing every time I go! 3 yrs ago we started a fall session, so now go twice a year!April and September. February of this year I had a mini weekend at my home, kicked the hubby out and had 8 women(including me) sleepover. Everyone brought something for meals,snacks and drinks! We stay at a nearby bible camp, just because it is cheap and are fed every meal and snack with awesome food!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


I went to a Knitters magazine one. People had been very positive about previous ones. I have to say that was not my experience though part of it was probably the Lake George location. And I felt it was overpriced compared to other kinds of things you pay for.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

idafleming said:


> Hello ladies- yes I have been on a knitting retreat with 10 other ladies in our knitting group. We rent a cottage for the weekend, take turns make meals, do a challenge through out the year to bring to the retreat. This year will be the 4th year for the retreat and we all look forward to this weekend. I would highly recommend this outing.
> 
> Ida


I think it's possible that people cooperating to do this may be a generally better experience than something organized by a large organization.


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> nana r said:
> 
> 
> > I'm signed up to go to a Knit & Yoga retreat in Vermont for 4 days in November - I've never been on a retreat so it's all knew to me - I'll keep you all posted on how it goes - I'm looking forward to it - it's at a nice Vermont Inn - I'm going with 3 friends so it should be fun
> ...


We are going to the Quechee Inn in Quechee Vermont - I don't know if this retreat is full or not - it's Nov 10 - 13 - She does another retreat in Maine - I believe that one is in Sept.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I go on scrap book retreats and LOVE them. Sometimes kind of pricey but worth the good time. (Only time I work on my scrap booking!) We have a craft night at church occasionally and I bring my knitting but a weekend with other knitters would be fab!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Would love to do one, but alas, we are in a depress/recession/chopped liver. Also, husband is high needs. So unless this happens in SE KS, I send regrets.


I echo your sentiments--except for location--Tampa, Florida.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> No I haven't but do you think it would catch on. I have a small hotel and any new idea's to get more people to come would be great


And where is your small hotel located?


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry I didn't say did I. Llwyndu Farmhouse, Llanaber, Barmouth, Gwynedd North Wales uk.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was thinking of organising one on a weekend in Oct and Nov in my hotel (llwyndu-farmhouse.co.uk) I crochet so we could mix it with knitting. We could do bed, breakfast, sandwich and dinner.My husband is the chef so that is lucky. It all depends how many people are interested, the more the merrier. Let me know what you think.


I am feeling tentative to saying yes to this. I would love to come. I used to live in North Wales and going back feels like home. I love to be by the sea no matter what time of year it is. And to be able to knit and not feel that I should be doing other things would feel great. But, and it is a big but, I do have a family to look after (although hubby would cope) and a small income. Even if the cost of the weekend-board and lodging- was low the travel cost would have to be factored in. Keep me in mind.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nana r said:


> NanaLoves2Knit said:
> 
> 
> > nana r said:
> ...


Is that still on? They suffered terribly in the hurricane.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nana r said:


> NanaLoves2Knit said:
> 
> 
> > nana r said:
> ...


http://www.knittingandyogaadventures.com/vermont-2011/register/
I didn't see an indication that they are full.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jdrob said:


> Shara
> Kristin Nicholas has retreats at her farm in western Mass. Her Blog is Getting Stitched on The Farm. She keeps the groups small but they sound great and, it's close to home for you.
> 
> judy in Fla. (not close to Mass)


I just stayed at the B&B she uses, House on the hill, and that was a marvelous experience, one of the highlights of an otherwise not-very-good trip.


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Been going on knitting retreats with my knitting and nonknitting friends in October and February for several years now. We go to the Outer Banks for several days and knit, eat, shop, knit some more, eat some more, play cards and hunt for sea glass regardless of the weather. What fun we have! Leaving Oct. 2 for this fall's retreat. Can't wait.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> Two of the things I love most!! Can you tell me more about it??
> Send me a PM if you want. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.knittingandyogaadventures.com/vermont-2011/register/


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yes!! Can just see it, lounging in the sun, no interuptions and knitting up a storm.

BLISS :thumbup:


----------



## stbrendan (Jun 19, 2011)

If you go to yarnsrus.net in Cape May, NJ and then to theor blog, you'll find all the info re their knitting retreat.St Brendan Prayers and Squares


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Lee--You plan it and I'll come. Have you heard of Poland Spring in Southern Maine. They have different priced rooms and cabins of all sizes and supply buffet meals. I think you bring your own towels and linens and this is what keeps the cost down. Once the weather cools down in the fall there has to be something on the CT or RI coast that should be reasonable. Maybe we can stir something up?



LEE1313 said:


> Well here is one great idea. A knitters weekend, simple food, local trip to yarn shop, and comfy chairs to sit and chat and nibble and knit.
> Cost would be the major issue I think.
> But oh I would so love to plan on something like this. Save my penny's and meet fellow knitters.
> Maybe advertise HERE on KP and see what kind of response you get..
> ...


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

in the magazine Knitter or called something like that i have seen knitting holidays advertised at Blackpool and also i believe they used to do them years ago on the Shetland isles this is all in the U K and Scotland


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

The Des Moines Metro (IOWA) Knitters does an annual one in January and have a lot of fun. It is a pretty big deal, well organized and a lot of work for those who put it on. Goodie bag with registration, some classes, door prizes, a small vendor area and knitting 24/7. It is at a hotel and is usually Sat. Noon-Sunday 5 pm, I think.

I have attended portions of a couple of them but haven't done the overnight.

Same group, smaller, just did a camp-out last weekend. Maybe some of them can expend on this.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

http://knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp
Check this out - retreats and workshops, etc. all year - all over the world!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Need something in Northwestern PA...If we planned it - would there be any takers?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I'd be interested. I can get to NW PA in an acceptable amount of time from Western NY.


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

Sounds great to me. I spent a weekend with my sister at a Cross Stitch Convention for a week in Cherry Hill, NJ. We stayed at the hotel that the convention was held at. We took classes and shopped in the different booths set up there of cross stitch stuff.We had the greatest time just the 2 of us and other cross stitchers.


----------



## derrygirl1053 (Sep 10, 2011)

I live in the uk so if anyone here is having a knitting retreat i would love to go. It's a pity I can't afford to cross the pond to join the rest of you


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds wonderful it would be great you got me wondering now if i could get one organised, thanks for the idea. Aine,


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

kgardenseed said:


> I have never been on a knitting retreat, but would love to do that. I am in NW Louisiana. Where in Alabama are you?


I'm in the Birmingham area. Hubby grew up in New Orleans.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

llwyndu hope I spelled that right. I would be completely in for a UK knitting and yarn shop trip. Count me in! lynknits.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

derrygirl1053 said:


> I live in the uk so if anyone here is having a knitting retreat i would love to go. It's a pity I can't afford to cross the pond to join the rest of you


Maybe a group of us can come the other way over the pond and see where knitting came from. I think it came from Scotland didn't it?lynknits


----------



## bettecp (May 14, 2011)

Carol R. where in VT is the retreat? I live in VT.

Bette


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

bettecp said:


> Carol R. where in VT is the retreat? I live in VT.
> 
> Bette


I think it was probably Queechee that was mentioned.


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

My knister friend and I created what we called a yarn crawl. We mapped out LYS and hit about 6 in four days.We live in Indianapolis and drove to Holland Michigan, stopping when ever we wanted. It is amazing how friendly the shop owners were. We even scheduled a class in one of the stores. We had a great time. Stayed at bed and breakfasts.

We need to do it again only with a different route. Maybe Ohio?


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Dreamwraver I would love to join in on a retreat. There is not a lot for Texas knitters. The shops in my area are dropping like flies. We have lost 3 in as many years


Where in Texas? I was in El Paso until a few months ago and although the shops were drying up like flies we had two of the best knitting groups I've ever been in on the East Side of town.

Every one of our Saturday morning meetings was like a retreat - in a beautiful A frame with a fireplace - beautiful floor to ceiling windows - comfy leather chairs and great knitting and conversation. I'm in southern Michigan now and can't find a group that works for me yet - for a variety of reasons.

lauriejane


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> I have done this several times over the years. In fact, for those
> interested in taking a master knitting class. If you contact Schoolhouse Press you can sign up to place your name for a
> place at a knitting camp. Its directed by Elizabeth Zimmerman's
> daughter. Its held in Wi. I don't know the currant cost. They
> ...


When I looked at it last year it was going to be close to $1700 dollars by the time I included transportation.

I have to remember the name brand retreats are a business not a group of knitting buddies. Thus the outrageous costs in my opinion. Hope those who go get their moneys worth that is what matters.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes in Red River, NM, during the Taos wool festival - great fun! Expense was minimal as we (6-7) stayed (and kept clean) a sister knitter's family cabin. We each took groceries for one dinner, snacked for lunch, made smoothies for breakfast. We did not have a "quest" knitter or lessons, but thoroughly enjoyed doing whatever we wanted: going to the festival, knitting, cooking, taking walks, talking, helping each other with knitting ?'s. So much fun that the group picture taken as we were about to leave, shows me crying - hated to leave. It was just a simple, fun knitter's weekend.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never been to a knitting retreat. I think it would be great.


----------



## Dawnita (Jul 11, 2011)

I have always wanted to go on a knitting retreat! I think it would be the most relaxing and enjoyable way to spend the weekend, making new friends and learning new things. I would particularly love it if it was near a lake or the ocean or some type of body of water! Any suggestions??


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

BC - just wanted to say how good it was to see a posting from my neck of the woods. I live in Ruidoso and we go to Red River every Memorial Day for the motorcycle rally. We love it up there. Had no idea there were a group of knitters up in that part of the state. Linda


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like the best time possible!!! Toss in a few classes, and its a perfect few days.


----------



## noniann (Feb 6, 2011)

I went to a machine knitting retreat several years ago. I attended classes during the day & a lot of us sat around at night in front of a huge fireplace hand knitting, sharing tips etc. It was a lot of fun but since it was in Indiana and I live in NC it was a little expensive. I would be interested in one closer to home.


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a knitting camp at a scout complex once a year Just up the mountain from where I live. Not to far to go & great scenery, company and fun. Also every 2nd year the Knitters' Guild runs a camp. The location changes each time. We have a long weekend at the end of the month,so will be there from Fri to Mon. This time it is being held in Kurri Kurri NSW. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was thinking of organising one on a weekend in Oct and Nov in my hotel (llwyndu-farmhouse.co.uk) I crochet so we could mix it with knitting. We could do bed, breakfast, sandwich and dinner.My husband is the chef so that is lucky. It all depends how many people are interested, the more the merrier. Let me know what you think.


Thanks for the information. I would be interested but depends on dates as I already have some commitments in Oct and Nov. Please keep me informed. Thanks. PurpleV


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Could have everybody bring the same ply wool and knit afghans for charity. That way the more experienced knitters could knit cable and lace squares or the like while the newbies could knit moss stitch and garter stitch squares. Others could knit motifs in their squares. Wouldn't that be just great. And join them by crochet or i-cord method unless someone really liked to sew. :lol:


As long as someone loved sewing them up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver
> That sounds lovely. All I need is the courage to get on a plane and fly across the Pond![/quote said:
> 
> 
> > At least you won't need to fly over 14,000km


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver
> ...


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> llwyndu said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of organising one on a weekend in Oct and Nov in my hotel (llwyndu-farmhouse.co.uk) I crochet so we could mix it with knitting. We could do bed, breakfast, sandwich and dinner.My husband is the chef so that is lucky. It all depends how many people are interested, the more the merrier. Let me know what you think.
> ...


llwyndu, it's lynknits, is that this year or next? I have to save my spending money because I'm difinitely coming over. If it's this year I'll just be more frugel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sounds great- would certaintly be interested in one in Australia.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Even here we would probably need to have one in each capital city.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

Ohh that sounds greatr, but unfortunately there is nothing in England. I am trying to start an evening knitting group, but of course, the evening I want is the wrong one for other people ie cant you have it on ..............
Ohh and darowil - let me know if there is one in Adelaide - my brother-in-law lives there, it would be worth another quick/long visit (at least I think so)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Even here we would probably need to have one in each capital city.


Well we have a getogether planned for later this month in Adelaide- not quite a retreat. ps anyone interested who hasn't sent me an email address send one in a private message and I will add you to the contact list.


----------



## nana r (Feb 3, 2011)

the retreat in VT is at the Quechee Inn - they were hit hard with the storm but we have called the Inn and they are okay and the roads are open to get to them - Nov 10 - 13
K&YA Vermont adventure 2011

Carol R


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been to spinning retreats and I loved the experience. A knitting retreat would be great fun!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just looked it up and there is aa knitting retreat in the Northern California among the Redwoods!! Just google for information: knitting retreat in northern california and voila!!!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

All you have to do is get a couple of knitting friends and check into a B&B at a nice location for two or three days. Choose a mutual project and then go for it!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Knitters review.com has a list of all the fairs and knit outs all over the world. I found a Knit East in Hartford CT in Oct. There is also one in the south and west. I never realized that there were so many things going on for knitters, crocheters and fiber workers. You might want to check this out.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be interested - I'm in Ohio so it wouldn't be too far a trip.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Went last year and planning on going this year.....had a great time! Go, you'll love stitches east!!



Nonan said:


> Knitters review.com has a list of all the fairs and knit outs all over the world. I found a Knit East in Hartford CT in Oct. There is also one in the south and west. I never realized that there were so many things going on for knitters, crocheters and fiber workers. You might want to check this out.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

What FUN! I've done the retreat with other knitters several times. We have traveled outside our state, with just our guild members, shopping, eating, pj's, and fiber fair with the animals to see where our yarn comes from. At one time this was an annual event. 

The big fun was for a couple years, sharing the fun with another guild. We each hosted a fun weekend, inviting other guilds to join in on the fun. A BIG BLAST!!! There was a project created for several knitters to sit together and knit on the same project a way t get to know each other.

If you ever have a chance to do this . Do.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me. I'm in Houston.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't, but, oh it sounds like a lovely idea!


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to the Finger Lakes Fiber Arts Festival in Hemlock, NY tomorrow. There are all kinds of vendors and workshops and classes! Can't wait!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I was looking at that on line. Maybe next year. It would still be a drive - but not un-doable for a weekend. Have fun!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

We are a group of knitters from TX. only 3.5 hours from Ruidoso.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I would be interested in a long weekend retreat! I think it would be fun. Especially if we can get a good rate. Keep me informed!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

My LYS puts on an annual retreat....Friday to Sunday inclusive. Usually 40-45 attend. Good instruction for the theme project, lots of laughs and reasonably priced. It's the 12th annual this year!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

anthealb said:


> My LYS puts on an annual retreat....Friday to Sunday inclusive. Usually 40-45 attend. Good instruction for the theme project, lots of laughs and reasonably priced. It's the 12th annual this year!


What State, your location is in hiding. If you include your State by User name we would know what area you are talking about.


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry I have now put my location in North Wales UK. So it is quite a distance to come for a knitting weekend.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry BC CAnada


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


I've done overnight workshops and several days long getaways for knitters and spinners. They can be quite enjoyable. I've often gone to Harrisville Designs and stayed in the boarding house there with other participants, and, yes, we knit, spun, had a little wine, went to dinner together, and had a good old time. I've been to The Gathering of the Northeast Handspinners Association and enjoyed meeting and spinning and knitting with my sisters and brothers of the art. And when you go to to Rhinebeck and stay in a strange hotel, it's interesting who you get to meet and knit with in the middle of the night (MMario of MMarioKnits and his coterie).


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?
> ...


Well, now, that sounds intriguing.


----------



## carolf. (Mar 30, 2011)

I will be finishing a B&B end of this year. Hope to cater to women's groups like knitting and sewing. Looking forward to it. I live in SW Co. [45 min.from Telluride}.


----------



## cmuench (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Carol - I would be happy to hook you up with my contact in Bailey that runs the place we go for our retreats (scrapbookers, quilters mainly but we all bring extra hobbies.) I live in Broomfield, CO. She might be able to share some good tips with you. She is having issues with a neighbor that doesn't like her having such a place next door to them so she has had to remove her website for now until things get settled. Good luck with your B&B. Cheryl


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


MMario (Leo Paola) doesn't quite live in this century, and he is a terrific designer.


----------



## xanax (Sep 19, 2011)

BC - I live in South Central TX - San Antonio to be exact. A retreat sounds absolutely WONDERFUL  !!! Maybe, if we could get enough knitters together we could pool resources, rent a B & B, or get a special with a hotel. Then we could knit, chat, and share to our hearts content for as long as we have planned the retreat should be. I'm game!


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was thinking of organising one on a weekend in Oct and Nov in my hotel (llwyndu-farmhouse.co.uk) I crochet so we could mix it with knitting. We could do bed, breakfast, sandwich and dinner.My husband is the chef so that is lucky. It all depends how many people are interested, the more the merrier. Let me know what you think.


i wish you lived closer


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

If alot of you don't come out of hiding by your user name its hard to tell where the retreat would be located. All you have to do is put the State or Country you are from.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi from New Jersey. I would be interested in a knitting retreat in RI, Ct. Mass. or northern Me. or Vermont . Something should be available for a reasonable price in late Oct . or Nov since foliage season will be over. Any ideas about a B&B that would give us a group price? Most retreats are expensive because they bring in a known instructor. Also, if run by a LYS (hoping to sell lots of yarn and patterns), the cost can be high because we are paying for her time away from the store. My friends have attended retreats and cruises and have enjoyed them immensely. Let's keep the communication flowing. Patricia


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Hi from New Jersey. I would be interested in a knitting retreat in RI, Ct. Mass. or northern Me. or Vermont . Something should be available for a reasonable price in late Oct . or Nov since foliage season will be over. Any ideas about a B&B that would give us a group price? Most retreats are expensive because they bring in a known instructor. Also, if run by a LYS (hoping to sell lots of yarn and patterns), the cost can be high because we are paying for her time away from the store. My friends have attended retreats and cruises and have enjoyed them immensely. Let's keep the communication flowing. Patricia


Pat,

Take a look and see if there are any workshop spaces left for Rhinebeck (NY Sheep and Wool Festival) or for Stitches East in Hartford. Neither is quite the same thing as a retreat weekend, but they may turn up something reasonably priced for you.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, I plan to attend at least one of them depending on my schedule. Evan a daytrip is better than nothing. I usually get
very motivated to knit more after seeing new patterns and oodles of beautiful yarn. Patricia


----------



## xanax (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too! A trip to the UK would be great, but, not affordable right now though.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Thanks, I plan to attend at least one of them depending on my schedule. Evan a daytrip is better than nothing. I usually get
> very motivated to knit more after seeing new patterns and oodles of beautiful yarn. Patricia


Girl, you're going to have a problem then <G>.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> How fun it would be to spend a week-end away at a nice location with lots of knitters enjoying themselves. Knit till all hours, share meals, talk yarn and knitting - remember sleep-overs? Has anyone done this? Is this something that you would like to do?


Find a great Bed & Breakfast in our area...lots of yarn, needles, friends, what FUN!!!


----------

